# Scratch built marine engine



## doubleboost (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow. Thats a nice looking engine. Fairly large too, what are the specs?

Also... the last picture doesn't look like it goes with the engine in the first couple of pictures... Looks like some kind of kart with a modified engine?? (some type of jet engine maybe?) Is that a blower housing? More details please ;D

Eric


----------



## nkalbrr (Feb 24, 2008)

Turbo charger for the steam powered cigar boat . Jokes aside nice engine, any plans on building a boat to go along with it?


----------



## steamer (Mar 20, 2008)

That looks very similar to a Hasbrouck #1..

NICE WORK!

Is there a steamboat in your future? ;D

Dave


----------



## doubleboost (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi it is based on a hasbruck no 1 .
I am trying to get info on a boiler for it ,i have no room for a boat .But i fancy putting it on my go kart just for fun
Regards
John


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 20, 2008)

It is a sweet looking engine...


----------



## doubleboost (Mar 20, 2008)

This link should show it running
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib5FmujaJp8[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Mar 20, 2008)

Very Nicely Done! 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Mar 20, 2008)

Ray is a good friend of mine.

Look in " Steamboats and Modern Steam Launches" which is put out by Elliott Bay.

That should help.


Dave


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 21, 2008)

John,
That is a beautiful bit of work you have done there.
Something to be really proud of.

John


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey I like that.Shame you dont have room for a boat.


----------



## zeusrekning (Mar 21, 2008)

More details on the kart pic. Thats my ball of wax.


----------



## doubleboost (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi
The kart if fitted with a home built gas turbine (jet) engine .
It developes 50-60 kg of thrust running at 30 psi boost pressure , a small honda petrol engine drives the lubricating oil pump giving 90 psi to the turbine bearings with hot oil this is critical to keep the turbo bearings alive .
The etrol engine also drives the high pressure fuel pump supplying kerrosine at a pressure of 50 / 350 psi the amount of fuel pressure you supply controlls the thrust ,
Running flat out it burns 5 litres per minute (3 tines this with reheat)
The basic unit is built around a large turbocharger fron a earth mover


----------



## doubleboost (Mar 21, 2008)

This link should show the unit running in its prototype form
ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7UJxGmQz84
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbE5G-Czbwc[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AyOFxYd7Ms[/ame]


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 21, 2008)

5 liters a minute, my goodness you dont want to run that hot girl all day. WOW..


----------



## rake60 (Mar 21, 2008)

One word.... NOMEX!  

Rick


----------



## zeusrekning (Mar 21, 2008)

Id love to take that around my block just once. :big:


----------



## steamer (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes I think Nomex quite sums it up ;D

Thats COOL!!!

Who needs a firebox.....just some boiler tubes!

 :bow:


Way cool.....thanks for posting that!

Though the contrast of technology interests is very interesting.


Dave


----------



## steamer (Mar 22, 2008)

as for a boiler, I found this on the web


http://www.tinypower.com/store2.php?crn=0&rn=282&action=show_detail

It should be plenty big enough to run the #1

Dave


----------

